# what is time limit between NREMT-B recert test #1 fail and retest



## dustymedic (Apr 19, 2009)

I am currently stationed in Iraq as a medic with the Army. I am in charge of keeping all of the medics in my unit up to date on their NREMT-B certifications for the 68W MOS. I have been searching all over the internet and cannot find the time limits for retesting after faililng the NREMT-B recertification examination for the first time. One of my soldiers failed and I am trying to provide him with the standards, but am having difficulty. 

Does anyone have any suggestions? I have checked out the NREMT website and numerous others to no avail?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 19, 2009)

Contact the NREMT per phone and ask for details. I am sure they will answer and work with you. From what I understand, those in active duty may have different regulations if proper documentation is provided. 

Good luck and please be safe! 

R/r 911


----------



## medicdan (Apr 19, 2009)

...Wait, there isnt a Pearson Vue Baghdad?


----------



## dustymedic (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you all for your help. I was able to find some info on the matter albeit not easily. I know we send out to Baghdad for the retest so I believe there is a Pearson-Vue test center there, but do not know for sure.

Thank you again and be safe as well


----------



## medicdan (Apr 24, 2009)

I was completely joking about Pearson Vue in Baghdad. I looked it up, and there actually is a testing center. It's at US Army Baghdad Signal Univ... you need US DOD ID to get inside, but otherwise, it is no different from any other testing center. Go figure.

Good Luck, and thank you for your service,

dan


----------

